# equitop myoplast



## cptrayes (19 July 2013)

My vet and many others seem to be pushing this amino acid supplement at the moment. My own horse is due an operation soon and my vet gave me a leaflet. That contains stories by various people but no hard data as to its effectiveness.  It should be perfectly easy to have tested this product for efficacy, so I emailed the company asking them to point me to the clinical trials.

Their response has been to ask me for my phone number so that their veterinary adviser can talk to me.  I've told them that I will supply my phone number if that person has clinical evidence to give me but not if they are simply going to repeat the same anecdotes as are in the leaflet.

As yet, I have no reply to that.

Is there any hard evidence that Equitop Myoplast actually does anything meaningful for a horse with an already well balanced diet????

I don't intend to spend a lot of money on the sayso of a few famous names who are likely to get the stuff for free.


----------



## WellyBaggins (19 July 2013)

I have not used it, I found the KS rehab with regular physio was more than sufficient


----------



## cptrayes (19 July 2013)

WellyBaggins said:



			I have not used it, I found the KS rehab with regular physio was more than sufficient 

Click to expand...

Useful to know, thanks. I suspect I'll be heading in the same direction.


----------



## flintfootfilly (19 July 2013)

My boy with muscle problems ( bloods show CK regularly 3,500 or more; reference 225) was on it for 6 weeks.  It made no difference to the level of CK (main muscle enzyme, indicative of ongoing muscle damage) in his blood.

If you compare the amount of protein in it to a good feed balancer, EM has much lower levels of lysine and methionine (generally the two most limiting essential amino acids).

I won't be using it again.

ETA I too asked for some data to show its effectiveness.  None was forthcoming.  My vets also asked for such data, and were not provided with any.

Sarah


----------



## YasandCrystal (19 July 2013)

My horse physio recommended against it as did my vet. I bought Feedmark opti muscle and my physio asked for the details of what I was supplement feeding as my horse's muscle gain was quite spectacular in little time.  I was happy the Feedmark supplement was inexpensive yet effective.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 July 2013)

My vet 'pushes ' it my equine physio on the other hand said its she could find no clinical evidence that it would do anything that a good diet with high quality protein from several sources would do.
ATM I am going with the physio I attended one of those sponsored evenings that vets put on where you get a talk then a talk from a drug rep my physio was there and said the rep was careful to make no clinical claims and I as really put off by the rep saying its in pearls and dressage ladies like feeding their horses pearls I would need a better reason than that to spend the money.
One vet I know who has comp horses gives it over periods of hard work say a busy week of clinics with a competion at the end and thinks it does help horses who get muscle fatigued but this is not what they are aiming it at if you read the blurb.


----------



## Erin (19 July 2013)

Its mostly sugar!

Algae Powder (40.2%) Saccharose (37.3%) Glucose Syrup (14.1%) corn starch (8%)
Nature identical flavour (0.4%)


----------



## cptrayes (19 July 2013)

This is very much what I suspected, thanks. I wonder how much commission the vets are on, mine aren't the only ones I've seen pushing it


----------



## jessieblue (19 July 2013)

Also you will be lucky if you can get them to eat it!  I tried 2 tubs of it £70 a time and my horse literally spat it at me!  Its known for being unpalatable but they dont tell you that until you mention the horse wont eat it!!  Be wary, save yiour money for physio.


----------



## Busybusybusy (19 July 2013)

I was recommended this after paddy's kissing spine op - was shocked at the amount of sugar & then went on to research what else he could have. The main muscle building ingredient is spirulina which you can get from pro earth, was recommended lysine was added but I then had a close look at paddy's diet and he's is getting enough lysine & all the other essential amino acids with the feed he's already getting so have decided not to add anything else, have to be careful as paddy is barefoot - equitop is a lot of money for what it is. 
When I said to the vet that all the sugar would not be good for his feet, the vet said that it was not for his feet it was for his back...doh!!


----------



## Goldenstar (19 July 2013)

Busybusybusy said:



			When I said to the vet that all the sugar would not be good for his feet, the vet said that it was not for his feet it was for his back...doh!!
		
Click to expand...

That would be really funny if it was not so dumb.
I mean these people are advising people .
My vet told me in April like it was a stunning revelation your think all these sugary coarse mixes is why we see more Diastemas , that's after looking at me like i was a dangerous nutter after I went" sugar free ".


----------



## BlackRider (19 July 2013)

I've been feeding this for 4 weeks now, he has put on some muscle - but I wouldn't say it was anymore than you'd expect from a diet change and better haylage.
Its certainly palatable though, not had any issues with that.
He's also barefoot too, and everything else is unmollased.


----------



## china (20 July 2013)

I have been feeding this now for around 4 weeks. I have noticed a difference but I wasn't expecting a ground breaking result but there is certainly a difference. Like with all things it only works if you put the work in with it. I compete my horse at county level and we have royal international end of the month so I wanted something to help build him up with his work as he is only six so still a little weak in some areas. I do have before pictures when I started giving it to him so will have to take a current. Iv had no problems with him eating it either. He is barefoot and I have noticed no difference there. I also feed crushed oats after exercise on recommendation of my trimmer, that is supposed to be good for muscle.


----------



## Izzwizz (20 July 2013)

I have a mare with Kissing Spines and it was recommended for her.  I have to say she does look well and has muscled up, whether thats due to the Myoplast or the work we are doing or a combination of both I will probably never know.  However, she is a fussy eater but doesnt mind this and we are now back in ridden work.  Physio said she looked fantastic when she saw her recently too.


----------



## Mia&Vin (20 July 2013)

Anyone tried Maxapower? It made a huge difference to my TB


----------



## cptrayes (20 July 2013)

I'm not hearing anything but what I would expect to happen with a balanced diet and tailored work, so I think - especially as I am absolutely stunned at how my horse is moving only 12 days after steroid injections - that I am going to carry on as we are.

I'm also going to feed back to my vet that I am unimpressed that a product sold by them has absolutely no hard evidence to demonstrate whether it actually does anything in a normal and properly fed and exercised horse. Or *any* horse for that matter!!!


----------



## islandspirit (21 July 2013)

Hi cptrayes, I used equitop in my previous horse, the right side of his back atrophied after his KS op. I have to say it was useless, as was Suceed which was also recommended by my vet. The best one, which I did have great results with was Cavalor muscle force in conjunction with Hepato Liquid. If the back is very tense or atrophied I would also recommend asking a physio about using a TENS machine. Spirit loved it, you can actually see muscles coming back to life and build connections. Nothing happened the first few times we used it and gradually the muscles started to twitch. It can also help with pain relief.


----------



## cptrayes (21 July 2013)

Very interesting, thank you. He's building up nicely at the moment and the rehab for the ligament desmotomy is short, so I hope to avoid atrophy altogether.

He was very cramped  unless put under lights, but that has changed totally with the steroid jabs and we are timing the operation for before they wear off, so hopefully tens wont be needed either (though I use it on myself  )


----------



## cptrayes (24 July 2013)

OK I have heard back from Equitop Myoplast. They say that the product is a supplement and they make no clinical claims for it.

Which begs the question why they are marketing a supplement through vets.

They also tell me that they will help me research clinical trials for spirulina. If that's the only proven element of it then I can buy spirulina without the sugar padding thanks.

I am totally unconvinced by this product


----------



## Busybusybusy (24 July 2013)

These were my sentiments regarding the product also - vets are probably fed a load of propaganda from equitop people - pity they haven't heard of evidence based practice!!


----------



## china (24 July 2013)

I have just finished my first tub and have defo seen results but I have now bought the global herbs as I have had great results with that also and its a quarter of the price of equitop!


----------



## Gamebird (25 July 2013)

I can't get the mulit-quote to work. However in response to some points:

i. Commission - vets aren't on commission for selling this or anything else. They are making money from selling it, of course they are. They're a business after all. However they will have the same mark-up on it as for anything else they sell.

ii. Agreed, there are no clinical trials, but it's not a medicine, so why would there be? Plenty of supplements are marketed and sold through vets - eg. the Vetoquinol range, which are Vet Only. It's a common marketing policy, and not just for horses.

iii. Evidence based medicine? I think you'll find that your vet HAS heard of it. A frequently discussed concept.

I've used this product on a lot of horses. I don't think it works miracles but I do think it helps, although only with concurrent correct exercise. 

If your vet recommends it and you don't want to use it then just politely say no!!!


----------



## Jas123 (3 September 2013)

Its just spirulina covered in sugar!!! I've used spirulina for years, its great for building muscle and also its a natural anti-histamine. A 1kg bag of spirulina is about £30 whereas myoplast is about £90 for 500g so basically you're paying a fortune for sugar!!
Gives a nice shiny coat and great for hard working horses like mine!!!
I can't believe these drug companies get away with it. I also think vets are on the make, they must know what it is, it says clearly enough on the tub!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 September 2013)

Erin said:



			Its mostly sugar!

Algae Powder (40.2%) Saccharose (37.3%) Glucose Syrup (14.1%) corn starch (8%)
Nature identical flavour (0.4%)
		
Click to expand...


Interesting!
My vet recommended it for our 31 yr old, when she had muscle wastage with no proper diagnosis.  We had the mare pts with a suspected brain/spinal tumour before i had collected it from the surgery.  I was most unimpressed when I found that it had been included in the bill and even less impressed when it took me 6 weeks and many phonecalls to get it removed form the bill, especially as it was about 1/3 of the bill - that's damned expensive glucose powder!


----------



## cptrayes (4 September 2013)

Well I can tell you that mines not getting it 

 He had a successful, though very difficult, ligament desmotomy yesterday. He's not noticeably lacking any muscle and if he was I'd be buying spirulina.

I really dislike this kind of marketing. I think it is completely misleading to sell a non-medical product through vets.


----------



## Daytona (4 September 2013)

It's made from spritulina a very expensive natural algae which is the highest source of protien you can get around 60% roughly

I have taken spritulina as well as giving EM to my horse I never noticed anything difo apart from when I took it , it tastes vile.

It's cost does come from that product it is very expensive, if it works though who knows.  Personally I feed lysine which is a fraction of the cost. You can buy it from eBay from progressive world .  (I think that's the nane)


----------



## cptrayes (4 September 2013)

Ludoctro said:



			It's made from spritulina a very expensive natural algae which is the highest source of protien you can get around 60% roughly

I have taken spritulina as well as giving EM to my horse I never noticed anything difo apart from when I took it , it tastes vile.

It's cost does come from that product it is very expensive, if it works though who knows.  Personally I feed lysine which is a fraction of the cost. You can buy it from eBay from progressive world .  (I think that's the nane)
		
Click to expand...



As has been pointed out earlier, the cost of spirulina is much lower than Equitop Myoplast, about one third.  I believe spirulina is well tested, Equitop offered to help me Google the trials.


----------



## cptrayes (4 September 2013)

Thanks for the lysine tip,  I didn't know that was a muscle builder.


----------



## SammyDingle (4 September 2013)

Im glad someone has raised this subject, i was going to start a new thread today...

My boy had both stifles operated on 5 months ago and has just this week start ridden work. 20 minutes, straight lines. Now as he also has pedal bone rotation on both hinds i have cut all sugar out of his diet and i can say this has made a massive difference to his feet and my farrier says i must stick to what i am doing. 

Reading through all of these replies i am now seriously doubting wether i should go ahead with the Myoplast or not. My vet only scooted over what it does. She said along the lines of ''It will help build his muscle back up, i will send you some in the post''  Now i am a great beliver in bulding horses up correctly, Do i really need this suppliment along the way?  Where is the rush?

Can anyone tell me where i can buy the Spirulina from in bulk? Shall i just ring the vets and advise them not to send it?


----------



## cptrayes (4 September 2013)

EBay Progressive Earth.

Yes


----------



## Jas123 (4 September 2013)

Forageplus sell spirulina as do Thunderbrook. 
I have barefoot horses and wouldn't feed sugar. 
I do recommend spirulina though, I find its great for building muscle.


----------



## Daytona (4 September 2013)

cptrayes said:



			As has been pointed out earlier, the cost of spirulina is much lower than Equitop Myoplast, about one third.  I believe spirulina is well tested, Equitop offered to help me Google the trials.
		
Click to expand...

when I used to buy spritulina it was extremely dear, £20 odd pounds for a bottle of powder the same size as a vitamin bottle , so id be wary of any cheap sources of it, its a rare product skimmed from certain lakes surfaces, and it is not cheap to buy.  I guess it must be a case of quality versa quantity if you are sourcing it cheaply,


----------



## Daytona (4 September 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Thanks for the lysine tip,  I didn't know that was a muscle builder.
		
Click to expand...

yes its a very important part of building muscle and horses diets are often lacking it, its cheap to buy and lasts ages

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/L-lysine-...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3f24855311

I use these guys


----------



## HashRouge (7 October 2013)

This thread has been really interesting reading. My vet has mentioned myoplast as a possible for my mare, although held off giving me some when I explained what a fussy eater she is (as the vet said, no point paying for it if she won't eat it!). But this thread is making me think it might not be worth it anyway. 
Cptrayes did you decide to feed spirulina, and how have you found it?


----------



## cptrayes (7 October 2013)

In the end I gave him nothing but a turnout that was completely against the vet's instructions, and he packed on back muscle at a rate of knots. I sat on him yesterday for a few seconds, with the operation five weeks tomorrow.  This was how he looked at 25 days


http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...top_uri=/watch?v=K-YaXJiZWlE&feature=youtu.be

He's moving even better now.


----------



## chestnut cob (7 October 2013)

Are there any scientific studies that someone could link for me, showing that spirulina works for muscle building?  And how it compares to straight lysine?


----------

